# Hogs near winder?



## DrewDennis (Sep 12, 2011)

Anywhere close to winder/athens I can go to hunt hogs? Wife told me last night she'd love for me to get a couple piggy's in the freezer!  I guess right now since its bow season, I can only hunt hogs with bows?


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 12, 2011)

55 people reading this post...and no one can give me any ideas? C'mon guys!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck finding someone to just give u permission.... ive heard theres hogs on the Mulberry river,,, Barrow/ Jackson cty line. heard theres some in Auburn and Dacula too,,,,but i aint ever seen' em!!!


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 12, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> good luck finding someone to just give u permission.... ive heard theres hogs on the Mulberry river,,, Barrow/ Jackson cty line. heard theres some in Auburn and Dacula too,,,,but i aint ever seen' em!!!



Strongly agree with this gentleman.

I tried for a couple of years - trying to gain access to private land to hunt hogs.  I even know real estate brokers that tell me their clients want the hogs gone.  Not a single one of them let me hunt their land.  Got sick of asking!

I finally broke down and joined a hunting club that has hogs.  Yah, I really don't want to drive almost two hours to the property, but at the same time, I don't mind b/c I have my hunting camper parked there and have power and water hooked up.  I enjoy taking a nap in the middle of the day with heat and A/C.

My 2 cents is break down and find a good hunting club where you can hunt hogs at.  Make sure that the club is willing to show you trail cams of hogs and / or show you the land so you can see the hog signs.  The club I joined did both.  They toured me around for a good 3 hours and I saw lots of hog signs.  Then they showed me trail cam pics they just got from the trail cam.

Yah, I joined same day.  It's probably under 2 hours from you.  Google Crawfordville GA....10 minutes from there. 
Lots of hogs out that way by Washington GA too.  Tons of hunting clubs available I believe.

Best of Luck!
Brian


----------



## livin outdoors (Sep 19, 2011)

Plenty of WMA's within about an hour of you.Check the rule book for killing them, you can pretty much use whatever you want whenever you want if you are on private or leased land.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Sep 20, 2011)

I live in Winder and hunt Barrow and Jackson county.  The chances of seeing a hog are slim to none.  Hunting clubs are great but it drives the price of pork up if you know what I mean.  Theres a few on the redlands if you can find them.  I hunted there a few times last year and saw sign but never any piggies.  Warwoman has them as well as cohutta.  When hunting most wma's you can hunt igs if anything is in season but you have to use the round associated with whats in season.  Like right now: Bow(deer) 22 mag or 17hmr(squirrel) 12 ga (squirrel)  however if you use a 12ga it has to have squirrel shot in it which isnt gonna kill a hog.  Night hunts with guides range between 400 to 600 per night unlimited kill.  But than again price is a factor.  I did read about a place recently that was 100 per day unlimited. I think it was an advertisement in the back of GON.


----------



## Ole Crip (Sep 26, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> good luck finding someone to just give u permission.... ive heard theres hogs on the Mulberry river,,, Barrow/ Jackson cty line. heard theres some in Auburn and Dacula too,,,,but i aint ever seen' em!!!


C'mon now Pudge you know there are hogs in Dacula
I have killed several although they have moved on.There are also pigs in loganville and monroe.


----------



## Ole Crip (Sep 26, 2011)

DrewDennis said:


> Anywhere close to winder/athens I can go to hunt hogs? Wife told me last night she'd love for me to get a couple piggy's in the freezer!  I guess right now since its bow season, I can only hunt hogs with bows?


I will hook u up after deer season.Not a problem at all just keep in touch..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 26, 2011)

If you are on private property, you can hunt hogs with anything.

It's up to you to convince the GW that's all you are doing.  If you are in the northern zone, all you have to do is show him your corn pile you put out to bait hogs.


----------



## crazyjigr (Sep 26, 2011)

There are a few in winder its private property good luck. In dacula near tribble mill private property good luck (I saw a 200+ taken). Redlands has them, a few Asians (they're from winder) pull them out of there consistently find them and you'll find pigs (hint go to archery area), Russel wma has them do a lot of walking you might find them (friend killed one 2 weeks ago). Keep in touch if you find any I'd like one too.


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 28, 2011)

im ready Emo!


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 2, 2011)

You got it pudge...


----------



## WVmountainMAN (Oct 8, 2011)

crazyjigr said:


> There are a few in winder its private property good luck. In dacula near tribble mill private property good luck (I saw a 200+ taken). Redlands has them, a few Asians (they're from winder) pull them out of there consistently find them and you'll find pigs (hint go to archery area), Russel wma has them do a lot of walking you might find them (friend killed one 2 weeks ago). Keep in touch if you find any I'd like one too.



you are so right the archery area at redlands and just follow the little asian guys around they are driving in toyotas i was down at that spot and killed a 300lb sow last year but that guy packed one out the day i was down and said him and his friends for a week straight has killed one every day


----------



## chase870 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try the moose lodge or american legion


----------



## wildchild (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a 10 year old that wants to shoot a hog. Any one know a good place for a kid or have a place?


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 19, 2012)

try lakr russell wma you can use small game weapons till feb 15th these include muzzel loaders as well as bows and rimfires.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jan 19, 2012)

Redlands WMA


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 19, 2012)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Redlands WMA



They are few and far between at Redlands.

I would drive another 2 hours to Beaverdam, Ocmulgee or Oaky Woods.

I am 20 miles from Redlands and won't waste any more time there looking for hogs.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

good luck


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jan 24, 2012)

I am in winder too.  I have been trying Redlands as well as charlie elliott.  Seen plenty of sign at both.  Have only ever seen one at charlie elliott.
Anyone want to go to either of those places let me know.  If we can get enough people we can scare a few up I bet.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 24, 2012)

elmer_fudd said:


> I am in winder too.  I have been trying Redlands as well as charlie elliott.  Seen plenty of sign at both.  Have only ever seen one at charlie elliott.
> Anyone want to go to either of those places let me know.  If we can get enough people we can scare a few up I bet.



We use to kill pigs all the time at charlie elliot we hunted around the cemetary off of hwy 11. The pigs would come out of the safety zone right off of the horse trails. I also hunted the redlands not much luck there. Bf Grant was another good place be prepared to do some hiking. I also seen hogs up at wildcat creek never hunted there though.


----------

